# Hunt buttons and collars..



## L&M (5 November 2014)

Is it breaking any unwritten 'rule'/ettiquette to wear the above, if riding with a different pack from the one you were awarded your buttons from? 

Thank you.


----------



## tractor (5 November 2014)

Not as far as I've found, but have only hunted with neighbouring packs so am sort of "known" - I do know some packs who would rather men didn't wear pink out when visiting though. The hunt secretary will be able to confirm if it's an issue with their pack x


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (5 November 2014)

Should be fine, they have been awarded to you. And always makes a good talking point.


----------



## autumn7 (5 November 2014)

No, not against etiquette at all. As JumpingBJ says, your buttons have been awarded to you. Wear with pride! 
We have regulars who subscribed to a different pack some years ago who still wear their previous pack's buttons. Personally I think a little mix of 'foreign' buttons and collars amongst one's own is rather nice and makes for interest.


----------



## L&M (6 November 2014)

Thats' great - thanks all.


----------



## Maesfen (6 November 2014)

I think the unwritten rule is that only visiting masters and hunt staff should wear pink or their hunt uniform 'by right'; visitors should confirm with the hunt secretary what is applicable in each pack especially now some use tweed.


----------



## tootsietoo (7 November 2014)

I kept my previous pack's buttons on until I was awarded buttons by current pack.  The secretary said it was fine.  However, a friend whose previous pack's buttons and collar are identical to current pack's has had a few digs from the resident scary hunting lady!!


----------



## asset2004 (7 November 2014)

I don't think it's against etiquette as you have 'earned them'


----------



## snowstormII (8 November 2014)

Would there be any circumstances where you remove your collar but keep the buttons? I and a few friends jumped ship when we got fed up with the hunt politics. They all removed their collars but kept their buttons on at the new pack, but I kept my collar too. I now get pressure from my fellow ship jumpers to remove my collar - they feel I am being disloyal to them. But I feel like I earned them and should continue to wear them. Can anyone put me straight on the etiquette here?


----------



## L&M (8 November 2014)

That's my concern - tbh I am not sure if I could remove my collar without wrecking my coat, and am loathe to replace it just for that reason.

Most people have said it is not an etiquette issue, so I would do what you like!


----------



## Herne (11 November 2014)

As with all things, there are local variations, so it is always best to ask the hunt secretary.

However, the most common rule that I have come across is that a Visitor should dress correctly for hunting with their own "home" pack.

So, if you are visiting, you can (generally) wear your hunt buttons/collar/red coat whatever.

However, if you change packs and become a subscriber with a different pack, then you are no longer a "visitor" and should dress as a newcomer to that pack. Ie, you should go back to a plain coat until you are awarded buttons/collar by your new pack.


----------



## L&M (13 November 2014)

Thanks Herne - I am still subscribing to regular my pack but have also bought some days with another i.e. not 'visiting' and subscribing to them both.

Will check with the Hunt Sec of the pack I am only doing a few days with just to be on the safe side&#8230;.


----------



## VoR (16 November 2014)

The polite and proper thing to do would seem to be speak to the Hon Sec and ask if there would be any objection, should 'scary hunting lady/man' have anything to say then refer them to the secretary(ies)....................apparently Hon.Secs can be pretty scary too ;-)


----------

